# Series 3 cluelessness



## wadehunnicutt (Apr 9, 2003)

Haven't really seen this addressed anywhere so -- Series 3 drive died - never before opened that unit so no backup. I've got Virgin Supafly mfs image (not WinMFS compatible). So my question in my linux cluelessness is how to get the image from cd to new drive?
I boot w/MFSTools 2.0 w/SATA support then lost. 

Supafly states to use
mfsrestore -s 127 -zxpi /mnt/tivo/tivo.tivo.series.3.tcd648250b.virgin.image.supafly.mfs /dev/hdx

I'm assuming /dev/hdx is replaced by single sata drive /dev/sda but I'm not sure I understand the /mnt/tivo/tivo . . . . Is that the directory on a drive with the image name? How to change this to a cd with the image burned to the root? 

obviously any help would be greatly appreciated (and ridicule if needed). TIA


----------



## wadehunnicutt (Apr 9, 2003)

Holy %[email protected]# batman! I think I figured it out! I got frustrated and tried to actually figure out linux myself. It said it worked and I got 899 hours more. We'll see when I get home and put it in & fire up my TiVO. I'm going to go change my underwear now!!


----------



## wadehunnicutt (Apr 9, 2003)

Strike 1 - tivo stuck on powering up screen. Drive is WD10EVDS - think I got image on okay & expanded drive, but tivo doesn't like it. Any ideas (drive need to be unlocked, etc)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

If it's the WD IntelliPark problem your TiVo is supposed to come to life on a second power up, but you have to run the utility to turn off the feature.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8183022#post8183022

The un-modded WD Green drives in my Mac Mini NAS take an amazing two minutes or more to power up and come to life.


----------

